# ***OFFICIAL*** - Quinton Jackson vs. Forrest Griffin DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on the UFC 86: JACKSON vs. GRIFFIN main event...which is the HEAVILY HYPED fight, that will decide who the UNDISPUTED UFC Light Heavyweight Champion is....between the Reigning UFC Light Heavyweight Champion, *Quinton "RAMPAGE" Jackson*, as he faces off against the original Ultimate Fighter, challenger *Forrest Griffin* in HERE. 

Who will walk out with the 205 lb. title, the slam-prone RAMPAGE, or everyone's favorite brawler, Forrest? 

All other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*...but you already knew that.


Thanks guys,

*T.B.*


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Let us hope, pray, or whatever you do that the UFC will have the title holder fight more frequently than once or twice a year. I think that is what pains me most about watching some of these UFC title fights. How long will it take Forrest to get another chance if he loses tonight, with the division having so much talent and etc. 

Im going to take Forrest by submission in round 3.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Wouldn't mind seeing them on Last Comic Standing after this fight 

Can't wait!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Forrest looks BIG next to Rampage, still not calling for an upset though. Both men love to brawl, although Rampage is just better at it.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Rampage, by good ol' Memphis Ass Whoopin!


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Rampage's head is so big, and this is why I am picking him, TKO round 2.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

SuzukS said:


> Forrest looks BIG next to Rampage, still not calling for an upset though. Both men love to brawl, although Rampage is just better at it.


I said that too when I watched the weigh ins.

Forrest is going to shock the world again!


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

ThaFranchise said:


> Rampage, by good ol' Memphis Ass Whoopin!


true that brother arrrrrrreeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Anything can happen. But IMO Rampage takes this one, probably via decision, hopefully via KO/TKO.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Rampage wins this one via doctor stoppage/TKO in the 2nd/3rd, Forrest's a bleeder.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

pinky2008 said:


> It is funny that this fight has divided the nation along racial lines. Most whites think Forrest will win yet when I talk to colored folks they are sure Rampage will destroy.


Didn't you hear? Race dictates victory. *dead serious*







:laugh:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

pinky2008 said:


> It is funny that this fight has divided the nation along racial lines. Most whites think Forrest will win yet when I talk to colored folks they are sure Rampage will destroy.


I haven't notice this at all.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

pinky2008 said:


> It is funny that this fight has divided the nation along racial lines. Most whites think Forrest will win yet when I talk to colored folks they are sure Rampage will destroy.


i can kinda see what your saying im white and my white freinds mostly goin for griffin but the hell with that whoop that ass rampage.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Let's see Rampage loses to guys with great clinch games and submissions games.

Forrest is good in both those places but isn't great at either.

Rampage by 3rd round TKO.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Am I the only one that feels that Forrest's big cardio advantage is being overplayed? I know Rampage didn't have the best cardio back in pride but he went 20 minutes a couple times and last year went 25 minutes against Henderson and I don't really remember that being a slow paced fight, and I don't recall Forrest ever going even 20 minutes. I just wanted to get your guy's thoughts but I don't even think it going 5 minutes. Rampage 1st round KO.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Forrest has the best gas tank at LHW. However I agree I don't see him gassing Rampage.

I mean something that gets lost in the Forrest vs Shogun fight was that Forrest gassed later in teh fight as well. Now that had to do with the fact Shogun pushed the pace even when he was gassed and injured but Forrest was pretty gassed at the start of round 3 in that fight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Hopefully, Forrest via 4th round submission. Probably Rampage via 3rd round TKO.

If Rampage overlooks Forrest, he's going to be in a a rude awakening.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Am I the only one that feels that Forrest's big cardio advantage is being overplayed? I know Rampage didn't have the best cardio back in pride but he went 20 minutes a couple times and last year went 25 minutes against Henderson and I don't really remember that being a slow paced fight, and I don't recall Forrest ever going even 20 minutes. I just wanted to get your guy's thoughts but I don't even think it going 5 minutes. Rampage 1st round KO.


Nah I'm a bit tired of hearing about Forrests cardio when we've all see Rampage go through one of the most dynamic style of fights you will see in MMA for 5 rounds. He didn't even seem that gassed at the end, he was swinging with power right up until the last second.

To me it seems people are clutching at straws with the cardio thing, it's not as if Rampage is Travis Lutter. In any case, Forrest has gassed before :dunno: 

If Rampage connects properly on Forrest's jaw the fight will be over, I don't think it will take him too long to that either. I can see Forrest trying to smother Rampage with his size, constantly clinching and playing a dirty boxing and knees game. We'll see, I think Rampage is good enough to break through the game plan of Forrest and knock him out, but it never feels safe counting people out :confused05:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

pinky2008 said:


> It is funny that this fight has divided the nation along racial lines. Most whites think Forrest will win yet when I talk to colored folks they are sure Rampage will destroy.


Haven't encountered that, myself :confused02:

Anyway, I'm white, and I can't rationally see Forrest taking this fight from Rampage. 

Jackson is the better boxer and better wrestler with better cardio IMO. I don't think Forrest has what it takes to submit Jackson either. It's been a while since Jackson's let him be submitted. And I'm sure he's been working on sub-defense as he knows this is the only real threat he's facing here. Well, that and a puncher's chance.

I don't see this fight going to decision either. I see another instance of Forrest crying in the corner after getting KTFO'ed, much like in his fight with Keith Jardine.

But, it's MMA. Anything can happen.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

pinky2008 said:


> It is funny that this fight has divided the nation along racial lines. Most whites think Forrest will win yet when I talk to colored folks they are sure Rampage will destroy.



I think that was kinda stupid statement. I wanted Page to crush CHuck. I like Forest alot but I think Page is gonna win. I did want Hendo to win though. Im white.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

*Whaeehhhh*



The Finisher said:


> ...Forrest is going to shock the world again!


I hope not. Last time he shocked the world was when we saw a grown man cry after getting whooped by Jardine. I am not a Griffin fan, but I do hate to see him cry in the ring:bye02:


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Forrest is a good fighter, but is going to be shown to be not in the same league as ramram. Only person I can see rampage losing to is Lyoto, but even there I see him winning. Forrest is a stepping stone to show the MMA world that he is going to be the best 205 of all time.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

pinky2008 said:


> It is funny that this fight has divided the nation along racial lines. Most whites think Forrest will win yet when I talk to colored folks they are sure Rampage will destroy.





EVERLOST said:


> I think that was kinda stupid statement. I wanted Page to crush CHuck. I like Forest alot but I think Page is gonna win. I did want Hendo to win though. Im white.


I think most people, period, think Rampage is going to win. Of course, not to say that Griffin isn't even in this fight.


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

Rampage by UD or Griffin by Tap Out.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Race War! It's ******* On!!!1 Race War Everybody!


----------



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Race War! It's ******* On!!!1 Race War Everybody!


This one's going to be as good as the O.J. trial!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Heart is with Forrest,





Brain is with Jackson,







:thumb04:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tonight's video for the main event http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpDuSSIJo1o

I'm looking forward to this one. Very interested in how Forrest goes about fighting Rampage in the stand up and in the clinch.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

My Heart says Rampage, but my mind says Quinton,, hahhaha


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rampage all the way baby!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Heart is with Forrest,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jongurley said:


> My Heart says Rampage, but my mind says Quinton,, hahhaha


I dont think thats funny at all. :angry07: WARGRIFFIN!


JK:thumb02:


----------



## Brazilian (Jul 5, 2008)

Rampage claro...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going with Rampage in this one, I don't see Forrest beating him... Although, I said the same when he fought Shogun. I hope I'm wrong, we might get to see Rampage/Shogun II sooner that way.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

i'm pulling for Forrest, but either way i'll be happy. I like rampage just like Forrest more, regardless of who wins should be an awesome fight these guys are both monsters!!!


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

People in griffin's corner has said that he isn't going to see anything that he hasnt seen before, but rampage hits a lot harder than Bonner and Jardine. Griffin is not going to be able to hang. 1st round KO...maybe 2nd rd ground and pound.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This fight is going to be closer than most think... I see 'Page taking the win, but to say that Forrest is going to get dominated is just silly.


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

Quinton


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

if griffin KO jackson whats that mean for griffin? lucky?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I need Rampage to end this quickly, I'm ******* exhausted.

Oh and RACE WAR EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Come on Forrest, I need ya here!


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok guys... who is going to be my hero and do a play by play?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

The song Rampage is coming out to is Roy Jones Jr's rap song.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Did Fez just give Rampage props?


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Would it even be humanly possible for a fighter to play for the camera any more than Rampage just did during his entrance walk?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Did Fez just give Rampage props?


It looked like Colin Farelll to me, but it's 10 past five in the morning here.

Also, with these two in the cage right now, I'm starting to want Forrest to win.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Serious shit Negation in those hours

Collin Farrell, meh. But Rampage just lost some street cred if that's the case


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Bruce Buffer is ultra-hyped.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Forrest needs to throw the kick to the outside of Rampages leg because Page has his leg planted pretty firmly.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rampage looks ploddy out there. Damn Forrest is huge, just better hope he can take those shots

Ninja edit: Wow, Rampage is just looking for his spots


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

HUGE uppercut, nearly took Forrest's head off.


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

GOD DAMN what a huge ass upercut by rampage in round 1. I was going to give that round to Forest Griffin with the leg kicks and some jabs. Props to forest for staying alive.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, that is a close round. Griffin for sure without the knockdown but now could go either way.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Forrest got rocked. Rampage was very patient in the 1st Round.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Forrest using his reach and those Leg kicks nicely. H needs to sidestep and avoid those flurries. This could come down to cardio.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow..nasty leg kick by forrest..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh wow, Rampage's leg is done for. He got buckled by a legkick and now we're on the ground.

Note: Forrest now in side control.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rampage looks like he blew a tire : | Jackson took a shot very fast after it


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Holy crap, I'm watching this fight through your guys' posts since I'm at work. Keep it up~~! Go Forrest!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MLS said:


> Forrest needs to throw the kick to the outside of Rampages leg because Page has his leg planted pretty firmly.


Forrest listened to me.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Forrest mounted on Rampage. Throwing some punches and elbows. Rampage is being controlled at this moment, about a minute left in the round.


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

Looks like Rampage is limping, Forest controlled that second round really well. Forest with good submission attempts and the mount on Rampage. Looks like Rampage is really tired. Forest definitly has the second round.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Even if Rampage makes it out of here, if that knee is still messed up he's done for. Maybe Liddell should have thrown a kick or two in his two fights with Rampage


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow Forrest. Damn he is whopping Rampage's ass! 


I still have faith in rampage


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Well that round wasn't close. Rampage looks...off. I wonder if he's hurt because he looks gassed or uninterested or something. He didn't come close to getting out of that mount. Weird.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Keep overlooking Forrest!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Woah.....what the hell? Nice work Forrest.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I could almost give that round to Forrest 10-8. He completely handled Rampage there. Round 3 starting now.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Forrest has channeled the power of the Dutch Lumberjack and Hoost


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

OOOMMMGGG

Im not watching the fight, i have to watch the play by play on here, and im fuckin stoked right now!

War Griffin!!!!


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

Rampage is tired and his leg is messed.. wow..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

More legkicks from Griffen. Rampage is looking better. Caught Forrest with a nice combo and a good punch that shook him a little but all is well.

1 Minute left, pretty even round thus far.

They tangle a little at the end, methinks i'll give the round to Forrest again. So far my scorecard says 27-29 Griffen (I counted round two 10-8)


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

BWoods said:


> More legkicks from Griffen. Rampage is looking better. Caught Forrest with a nice combo and a good punch that shook him a little but all is well.


Thanks for the play by play... you're my hero!!!!


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

Rampage being more cautious in the third round. Rampage is evading better and had some explosive bursts. Forrest still with the leg kicks but not nearly as damaging.

The thrid round was really really close. Looks like rampage did more damage but forest had more hits...tough round to call.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

BadHabitBabe said:


> Thanks for the play by play... you're my hero!!!!


I second that :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Forrest needs to mix up his 1-2, Page is timing it right now.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I got Forrest winning that round 10-9 he was the aggressor.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

3rd round totally up for grabs. That could have gone either way, no one really put a stamp on it. This is anyone's fight although I think I'd score it 2-1 Griffin right now. Forrest is fighting a VERY smart fight. Even if he loses he's done well.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry I slipped away for a second. Forrest cut.

Forrest slaps a triangle on Rampage and Jackson tries to slam him but Griffen lets go before he dies via powerbomb.

2:30 left. Rampage on top. Neither guy doing much.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

:laugh: This shit is just like the video game


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I was hoping Forrest would do that. Too bad no slam.


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

Rampage big time explosive in the fourth. Knocked forest silly, forest is cut above his right eye. Quinton was in forests mount most of the round. A real deep triangle from forest but Quinton went for a slam and got out of the Triangle Choke. Back to their feet @ 1:35 to go slow the rest of the round rampage catches forest a bit at the end of that round.

I think whoever wins the 5th can take it home.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

This is incredible, i'm on my seat

COME ON RAMPAGE :thumbsup:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I ish behind.

This round could go either way. It's a tough call. I think I'll give it to Rampage though. He put the cut on Forrest and took him down.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Rampage won round four, but Forrest is still winning in my eyes.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Another close round, gotta give to Rampage but Griffin could be up 3-1, 2-2 at best for Jackson. Griffin impressing me with his stick and move and his kicks.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got it 2 rounds a piece
1/4-Rampage
2/3-Griffin


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Rampage won round 3 and 4 but Forrest might of got a 10-8 in the 2nd round. I still believe Rampage is winning this fight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Awesome fight, Forrest has a better jaw than I thought.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Uneventful 5th until a sick sounding legkick from Griffen.

Rampage is really just sitting back. Looks like can't figure out what to do to get inside Forrest's range.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Forrest looks like the better fighter.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rampage has got to do something in this round


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

5th round was pretty up in the air what a close ass fight...best ufc main event in a long ass time.

Pretty uneventful last round. I think forest might have it since the points seemed to go to forest even though rampage looks like he might have done more damage.

Forest wins by the following unanimous decision by the judges:
48-6, 48-6, 49-6

I think that is some bull shit cause that was the closest fight I have seen in a long ass time.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

i had Rampage, forrest, forrest, rampage, forrest


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Went the distance?


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Forrest has got it! I know he does! What a fight!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I think Griffin won that. Very close but he landed more. I give it to griffin 48-47.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Rampage coming strong at the end. Forrest ties up and throws a couple of baby knees. That's the end of the fight. 

I think we have a new Champion by the score of 46 - 48


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like Forrest made a liar out of Rampage.

"our fight aint going the distance"

:thumb02:

WAR FORREST!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Holy ****. i think Forrest won. I would not like to be those judges.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

First Shogun and now Rampage loses a knee


----------



## Galcyon (Apr 8, 2007)

New Champion!!!!!


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Galcyon said:


> New Champion!!!!!


Its official?
or are you predicting?


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i think forrest won too..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow Forrest wasn't the better fighter but he worked his ass off had the better gameplan and did what he needed to do.

Congrats to Forrest the guy has earned it.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Did you see when Forest thought that buffer was gonna say "And still...." he started to get all pissed and walk away.


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

Forrest Won


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Who won? the stream I was watching it off just shutdown.


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

kilik said:


> Who won? the stream I was watching it off just shutdown.


read my last post


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

kilik said:


> Who won? the stream I was watching it off just shutdown.


same, wtf!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

AAAGGHHH! War Forrest! New Champ!

Just a lesson to everyone, MMA is not won on paper!


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Woooooo!!! Nice job Forrest :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> *Wow Forrest wasn't the better fighter but* he worked his ass off had the better gameplan and did what he needed to do.
> 
> Congrats to Forrest the guy has earned it.


thats clearly not the case. He beat Shogun and after that pretty much prove that hes a Elite fighter. And he is the better fighter as tonight proved


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Forrest deserved it. He had the right game plan, stick and move, and he stuck to it. He stayed out of the pocket, worked some kicks. Smart fight, good for him. Good thing, he earned me back a few of the points I lost on Almeida.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sweet. I bet 500 credits on Forrest :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

wierd, I had it 3 rounds to 2 for Rampage....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stream shutdown and own the internet


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont agree with that decision, I thought Rampage won the 1st, 3rd, 4th and maybe the 5th round. Griffin will most probably lose to Machida next.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I reckon Forrest won. Stupid kids are probably posting messages like mad and it couldn't deal with it.


----------



## grapplegod (Jun 25, 2007)

Weak fight...Rampage deserved to lose


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Forrest deserved it. He had the right game plan, stick and move, and he stuck to it. He stayed out of the pocket, worked some kicks. Smart fight, good for him. Good thing, he earned me back a few of the points I lost on Almeida.


I went 3 for 3 on the night.
Forrest
Kos
Joe Daddy 

Not bad for my first time ever "betting" :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Unbelieveable. The LHW division just got a whole lot more interesting to me.

Also RACE WAR IS OVER WHITES WIN AGAIN!

I'll still bet against forrestin his next title defence lol...


And now to bed before I collapse with exhaustion.


----------



## EddieG (Sep 8, 2006)

WTF my stream died too.


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

Apart from Forrest's leg kicks, there's precious little damage that he inflicted on Quinton. Quinton was causing him pain with his body shots, with his hooks. Quinton took him down twice, escaped from a triangle via slam...ok, round 2 conclusively to Forrest...but everything else seemed up in the air to me


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I bet 5000, wished I'd bet more now, lol.


----------



## Galcyon (Apr 8, 2007)

I gave Rampage the First and 4th rounds and every other round to Forrest. Grats to Forrest he deserved it and fought a great fight.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

*1st:* Rampage

*2nd:* Forrest

*3rd:* Rampage

*4th:* Rampage

*5th: *first half Forrest second half Rampage

I dont agree wtih the decision but I guess I can understand...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rampage didn't deserve to have his knee blow out


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

So is Juanito going to man up and retire? I can't believe I was right, Rampage definitely overlooked Forrest.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow just wow, that fight felt shorter than 5 rounds for some reason. Congrats to Forrest, Rampage rocked him a few times but it wasn't enough.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Unbelieveable. The LHW division just got a whole lot more interesting to me.
> 
> Also RACE WAR IS OVER WHITES WIN AGAIN!
> 
> ...


rofl
that ones gonna get you some reds!


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the posts... made not being able to watch it not so bad. :thumb02:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Unanimous or split decision?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I had the scorecard as such

Round 1: 10-9 Rampage
Round 2: 8-10 Forrest
Round 3: 9-10 Forrest
Round 4: 10-9 Rampage
Round 5: 9-10 Forrest

Rounds three and five were up in the air for me. They could have really gone either way depending on who was scoring it, but Forrest was moving forward and kept landing those kicks whenever he wished. Rampage controlled the last half of round five. So I could be tempted to give that to him, but that doesn't overcome round two in the end. It could have very well ended in a draw at that rate.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rated said:


> So is Juanito going to man up and retire? I can't believe I was right, Rampage definitely overlooked Forrest.


And Page owes Forrest his purse...LOL

And Rampage may have hit harder and caught forrest a couple times but there is no way he won that fight. Forrest out worked him and out fought him plain and simple...


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i agreed with the results to my eyes forrest won no doubt


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Ridiculous

one judge gave it 49-46 to Griffin :angry01:


----------



## llamabob (Dec 30, 2007)

What happened to Jackson's knee?


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, props to the hard headed Forrest Griffin for the win.
With that said, those score cards are an absolute embarrassment. I had the score cards even, maybe...maybe Forrest gets a gift in round 3. 
He showed a lot of heart, and Rampage showed up out of shape. 
This sure messes up the LHW division.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

BWoods got them right, I believe.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Machida is waiting...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

B-Real said:


> BWoods got them right, I believe.


It's only my personal opinion. But I'll say they're right =D


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

49-46... the judging is horrible. I thought Rampage squeaked out a decision.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rampage lost that leg and that was it. Dude was toast, can't get power on one leg. I wish I could go back in time and make some bets (Back in the Future style) that Forrest would beat Shogun and Rampage back to back


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

BWoods said:


> I had the scorecard as such
> 
> Round 1: 10-9 Rampage
> Round 2: 8-10 Forrest
> ...


 I had the fight scored identical. And some whiners are saying Rogan was biased for forrest but Goldie was completely biased for jackson.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Great fight. Why the hell were the people booing Forrest? So disrespectful...why pay hundreds of dollars to boo?


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> 49-46... the judging is horrible. I thought Rampage squeaked out a decision.


wow. u criticise the decision yet your decision is worst ..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

jcal said:


> I had the fight scored identical. And some whiners are saying Rogan was biased for forrest but Goldie was completely biased for jackson.


Compared to Frank Mir, Joe Rogan is in NO WAY bias. xD


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

If you had Rampage winning that fight, you clearly did not watch it. Forrest won the fight, fair and square.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty boring fight after the first 1-2 rounds. Forrest didnt do much for ~2 rounds after he hurt Rampage's knee and got him in full guard. Rampage landed a lot more punches but looked lazy and overly cautious out there. 

That fight was too close to call, and imo, in a close fight the champ should retain. Rampage didnt deserve to win at all though.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

I'm an admitted fan of Forrest and I actually really like Rampage as well but how can anybody say it was close or a bad call. Seriously, Forrest won that fight without any question or doubt.


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

forrest won, no point booing or complaining!! Jackson said all the time, ill bet my purse n this fight, ill finish this so judges dont come into play, Page overlooked forrest and he paid the price, end of!!!


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

judges were disgraceful. i like forrest and rampage but to see a decision like that was comedic. at best it was a draw. thats the last ufc ppv i buy. time to use some bandwidth.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Forrest won as I knew he would. I thought he had him when he locked up that triangle but Rampage slammed his way out.
Good job Forrest! I thought the judging was accurate as well, good job there too.
The thing I really liked was Forrest took that uppercut and recovered. Tough bastard! 
Forrest Griffin, the new LHW champ of the UFC. Sounds nice. Way to go Forrest.

EDIT: I wonder if Juanito is going to retire??   hahahah


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i had forrest winning rnd 2 via 10-8 and rounds 4 and 5....which equals a 48-46 victory

damnit i can't find my quote i posted earlier when i said "rampage has sloppy kick defense".....i wanted to write 'sizzle' after quoting it....ah well

rnd's 1 and 2 rocked....3, 4, and 5 were pretty much rampage trying to finish desperately and forrest trying to outscore rampage with aggression and point kickboxing


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That third round and whether to give Forrest a 10-8 in the 2nd is really the only cloudy parts of the fight. I couldn't stand the ridiculous bias for Griffin tonight though, not judging or anything like that, but just how nobody would talk up Quintin Jackson in the same light as "the Ultimate FIghteR" 

No disrespect to Forrest, but it just seemed like a ridiculous, obvious and bush league ploy to hype up the UFC brand and not Forrest


----------



## gss99 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rampage won at least 2 rounds...no doubt about that. So given that, I'll have to go back and watch rounds 3 and 5 WITHOUT THE SOUND to see what I really think. In my opinion, Forrest did not establish enough dominance for the fight to be awarded to him. I really am shocked that UFC wants their champion to win that way. That's pretty weak you have to admit. In Japan, when a challenger does not show enough dominance, they either declare a draw or award it to the champion. That's just fair play in my opinion but to hear those commentators from Round 1 talk about how Godlike Forrest was just made me sick. Go back to Round 1, Rampage got a knockdown. I've seen fights called right there before in the UFC...that was a clear knockdown maybe even a knockout. But still, the commentators kept saying..."I got Forrest winning this fight".. I'm like WTF. Then they say how they didn't know whether Rampage would make it out of the 2nd round. UMMMMM...what ? All Forrest did was lay on Rampage the whole 2nd round. You guys need to watch the fight with the sound off. THat commentary is so biased, it's unreal.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Reilec14 said:


> Pretty boring fight after the first 1-2 rounds. Forrest didnt do much for ~2 rounds after he hurt Rampage's knee and got him in full guard. Rampage landed a lot more punches but looked lazy and overly cautious out there.
> 
> That fight was too close to call, and imo, in a close fight the champ should retain. Rampage didnt deserve to win at all though.


Dude if you watched the fight you would have seen forrest DOMINATE qj on the ground via elbows fists mount sidemount halfguard oh I guess you dont understand the fight game 
And that was round 2. Do you even know whats happening out there/ DOUBT IT LOL


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

To all of the people crying over the decision. I personally had Rampage picked to win the fight and the whole way I was pulling for him. Just face reality, Rampage was really just sub-par in this fight. After round two his heart wasn't really in it, he became afraid of those legkicks and didn't want to engage anymore. 

Forrest brought a good game-plan as he always does. Training with Randy will do that for you. 

I think Machida gets the first shot. That will be an interesting fight. Seeing as Machida won't let the same opportunities that Jackson had to counter-punch slip away. 

Now I'll begin to focus on the next event.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

That decision was a joke. I was really hoping for a Griffin win but even he seemed to know he lost the fight. I'm really disappointed in the UFC. Rampage clearly won the fight, even with a bad knee. 3 rounds to 2 Jackson without a doubt. Ever seen a winner that depressed????


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> That third round and whether to give Forrest a 10-8 in the 2nd is really the only cloudy parts of the fight


As much as I wanted Rampage to win, Forrest out pointed him especially with those leg kicks. I take solace that Rampage was at 75% and still gave Forrest a hard time. Rampage didn't train hard enough and took him lightly. 

The bright side is it'll most definitely set up a Silva vs Rampage part III!!!


----------



## gss99 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i had forrest winning rnd 2 via 10-8 and rounds 4 and 5....which equals a 48-46 victory
> 
> damnit i can't find my quote i posted earlier when i said "rampage has sloppy kick defense".....i wanted to write 'sizzle' after quoting it....ah well
> 
> rnd's 1 and 2 rocked....3, 4, and 5 were pretty much rampage trying to finish desperately and forrest trying to outscore rampage with aggression and point kickboxing


No. Rampage clearly won round one and round 4. Forrest won round 2, I'll give him that. I think it's round 3 and round 5 that are up for debate but I could be mistaken. Rampage won either the Round 3 or Round 4 and it wasn't even close.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

jcal said:


> Dude if you watched the fight you would have seen forrest DOMINATE qj on the ground via elbows fists mount sidemount halfguard oh I guess you dont understand the fight game
> And that was round 2. Do you even know whats happening out there/ DOUBT IT LOL


No, I admit Im a relatively new fan to UFC (about 2 years) but I just didnt get the notion that Forrest won that fight decisively. Not enough to warrant a unanimous decision. He may have landed some sidemount halfguard elbows and fists but he also took a lot more punches, as evidenced by that nasty eye cut. 

Neither fighter deserved to win that fight tho imo.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

BWoods said:


> To all of the people crying over the decision. I personally had Rampage picked to win the fight and the whole way I was pulling for him. Just face reality, Rampage was really just sub-par in this fight. After round two his heart wasn't really in it, he became afraid of those legkicks and didn't want to engage anymore.
> 
> Forrest brought a good game-plan as he always does. Training with Randy will do that for you.
> 
> ...


I agree Rampage didnt properly train and took Forrest lightly. But I disagree with the rest. Rampage avoided those leg kicks very well and still landed a number of blows. That eye cut is perfect evidence. 

I simply dont think Forrest did enough to win.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

That's why you don't let it go to a decision. I still think Forrest definitely won on points though. One eye cut and one knock down isn't enough to win a fight. Forrest scored at will with those leg kicks and dominated on the ground. He used his jab extremely well.
The decision was warranted IMO.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Forrest finishes Shogun, then out points and outworks Rampage.....and STILL he gets no love. Tough crowd.

Great fight, back and forth both landing. Forrest just taking better octagon control, dictating the pace, and out pointing Jackson. Rampage was left to resort to exchanging in the pocket, and could only do that when Forrest allowed him to.....which was precious little time as the scores dictated.

I had it -
10-9 Jackson
10-8 Griffen
10-9 Griffen
10-9 Jackson
10-9 Griffen

Forrest won the fight.....he just plain did. Even Rampage said so....he whooped his ass! Gotta love Page for the sportsmanship.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rampage landed a lot more than 1 eye cut and knockdown. Quite a number of combinations and a takedown as well I believe. But I still dont think he deserved to win, just not a great decision.

Too bad they dont allow sudden death rounds.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dioxippus said:


> That's why you don't let it go to a decision. I still think Forrest definitely won on points though. One eye cut and one knock down isn't enough to win a fight. Forrest scored at will with those leg kicks and dominated on the ground. He used his jab extremely well.
> The decision was warranted IMO.


Wow, all I got to say is wow. Go watch the fight again, you'll change your mind.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm going to watch the fight one more time and see what I think. Things are usually clearer the second time around.


----------



## gss99 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I'm done watching UFC fights for good. I'm just tired of getting pissed off all the time. The commentators really were ridiculous in this fight. To say they were biased, is putting it mildly. It was beyond ridiculous. THat just wasn't fair to give Forrest a half-assed win like that. That really cheapens the Belt in my opinion. At no time in the fight was Quinton ever in trouble or weakened. Ok he kicked him in the leg hard, big deal. Rampage nearly knocked him out completely several times.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> Wow, all I got to say is wow. Go watch the fight again, you'll change your mind.


I will watch it again but I saw what I saw the first time 
I'm not saying Forrest completely dominated him, but he did win on points.


----------



## gss99 (Jul 6, 2008)

Watch it with no sound.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

gss99 said:


> I think I'm done watching UFC fights for good. I'm just tired of getting pissed off all the time. The commentators really were ridiculous in this fight. To say they were biased, is putting it mildly. It was beyond ridiculous. THat just wasn't fair to give Forrest a half-assed win like that. That really cheapens the Belt in my opinion. At no time in the fight was Quinton ever in trouble or weakened. Ok he kicked him in the leg hard, big deal. * Rampage nearly knocked him out completely several times.*


I don't feel as strongly as you, however what you said (highlighted in bold) is completely true. I honestly think people are overlooking this factor


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

People, grow up. I as well thought Page won the fight, getting 1, 3, and 4, with Forrest getting 2 and 5 but honestly that 3rd round could have went either way and people could have given that 2nd round 10-8. I didn't, but I could definitely see the point.

It's not as if this was a complete bogus decision. Like I said, I thought Rampage won too but I wasn't surprised Forrest won because of how close 3 and 4 were. Great fight regardless.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

gss99 said:


> I think I'm done watching UFC fights for good. I'm just tired of getting pissed off all the time. The commentators really were ridiculous in this fight. To say they were biased, is putting it mildly. It was beyond ridiculous. THat just wasn't fair to give Forrest a half-assed win like that. That really cheapens the Belt in my opinion. At no time in the fight was Quinton ever in trouble or weakened. Ok he kicked him in the leg hard, big deal. Rampage nearly knocked him out completely several times.


What about the triangle Forrest had locked up? Yeah, Rampage is the heavier-hitter, but Forrest won on points. Why can't people accept that?


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Good fight, kind of short post fight interviews. I like that Rampage acknowledges he needs to fight more often. I was on the edge of my seat and that's what I like. Rest of the fights didn't have that much appeal, except Lytle's attempt in Round 3 to win.
To be honest, the free fights July 19th look more appealing (aside from Rampage vs Forrest) than this card does/did.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

gss99 said:


> I think I'm done watching UFC fights for good. I'm just tired of getting pissed off all the time. The commentators really were ridiculous in this fight. To say they were biased, is putting it mildly. It was beyond ridiculous. THat just wasn't fair to give Forrest a half-assed win like that. That really cheapens the Belt in my opinion. At no time in the fight was Quinton ever in trouble or weakened. Ok he kicked him in the leg hard, big deal. Rampage nearly knocked him out completely several times.


i hope you do stop watching it, because your wasting your time considering you dont no what the hell your talking about:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

The fight was a toss-up, that's for sure, but 49-46, even with a 10-8 round, is ridiculous. I only think Forrest won round 2 and maybe 4, but I'd give the last and third round to Rampage just because he did more damage. It's like the BJ Penn/Sean Sherk fight, Sherk was throwing a lot of punches, but he wasn't doing anything with them. Griffin threw a lot, no doubt, but he never had me like, "Oh shit, Rampage is about to get KO'd"


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> People, grow up. I as well thought Page won the fight, getting 1, 3, and 4, with Forrest getting 2 and 5 but honestly that 3rd round could have went either way and people could have given that 2nd round 10-8. I didn't, but I could definitely see the point.
> 
> It's not as if this was a complete bogus decision. Like I said, I thought Rampage won too but I wasn't surprised Forrest won because of how close 3 and 4 were. Great fight regardless.


Exactly what I'm trying to say. It could've went either way, but you always take that chance when leaving it to the decision. Rep+ for this post.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dioxippus said:


> What about the triangle Forrest had locked up? Yeah, Rampage is the heavier-hitter, but Forrest won on points. Why can't people accept that?


Rampage took that triangle and slammed Forrest. Did you walk away after Forrest locked in that triangle or what?


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

gss99 said:


> At no time in the fight was Quinton ever in trouble or weakened.


You're joking right? He nearly broke his leg in the second, took him down and dominated him on the ground worse than I've ever seen Rampage dominated. He caught him in a tight triangle and executed the perfect gameplan to win. I can understand how Rampage fans who think a knock-out is the definition of a win would be upset, but there is a lot more to MMA than punching power and knockouts and Forrest was without a doubt the better fighter tonight.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

rampage didn't do.....anything.....if it wasn't for the punch he landed in rnd 1...he may very well have lost all 5 rounds....his flurries later in the fight were a desperate attempt to KO forrest and it showed....leaving himself open for knee's and counters by forrest


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

It's a fight that could go either way. I'll be honest, i expected Rampage to be declared the winner, he did more damage. But then i thought Forrest was busier and pushed the action more than Rampage did. 

But, tbh, i don't even know how the judges score these things, or whats their criteria(Maybe someone could clarify?) so its pointles getting into it.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

1 Rampage
2 Forrest 10-8
3 Rampage
4 Rampage
5 Forrest

47-47 Draw imo.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I liked the decision, by the end Rampage was wobbly and Forrest was able to kick him at will. Leave the judging to the professional judges, I bet Juanito pulls a fitty cent and doesn't retire.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> Rampage took that triangle and slammed Forrest. Did you walk away after Forrest locked in that triangle or what?


slam? i didnt see no slam bud.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

pei-kickboxer said:


> i hope you do stop watching it, because your wasting your time considering you dont no what the hell your talking about:thumbsup:


I agree.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Reilec14 said:


> 1 Rampage
> 2 Forrest 10-8
> 3 Rampage
> 4 Rampage
> ...


Very, very good argument there. I honestly thought it may have been resulting to a draw. Like I said, 3 and 4 were very close, and round 2 could have been a 10-8. No one can argue this so there's no point in getting mad about it ya'll.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> rampage didn't do.....anything.....if it wasn't for the punch he landed in rnd 1...he may very well have lost all 5 rounds....his flurries later in the fight were a desperate attempt to KO forrest and it showed....leaving himself open for knee's and counters by forrest


He landed a number of combinations. Forrest didnt get knocked down and have an eye cut from nothing. 



chrisdpucci said:


> You're joking right? He nearly broke his leg in the second, took him down and dominated him on the ground worse than I've ever seen Rampage dominated. He caught him in a tight triangle and executed the perfect gameplan to win. I can understand how Rampage fans who think a knock-out is the definition of a win would be upset, but there is a lot more to MMA than punching power and knockouts and Forrest was without a doubt the better fighter tonight.


Broke his leg? What? The fact he still went the full 5 rounds and nearly knocked Forrest out should tell you it wasnt even close to a broken leg.

Come on.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had it a draw or Rampage winning. No way did I see a 49-46 decision win for Griffin.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

crazy.. i full thought leading into this fight that rampage had it..

imagine the shake up this will do for the LHW division..

now liddell gets a shot and actually has a chance of winning..

wanderlei vs rampage as well


so many good matches to be had soon!


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

erikstans07 said:


> Rampage took that triangle and slammed Forrest. Did you walk away after Forrest locked in that triangle or what?


Even without the slam, I wouldn't have been surprised if Rampage got out of it. Griffin had his leg wresting over his instep instead of his ankle. Hard to finish from there, even painful sometimes.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jul 8, 2007)

pei-kickboxer said:


> slam? i didnt see no slam bud.


Ok, he didn't slam him, don't take shit too literally. But he was going for a slam, but instead dropped him. He still got out of the triangle easily. It was no problem. The triangle did nothing to Rampage, so stop giving us that "what about that triangle?"


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> Rampage took that triangle and slammed Forrest. Did you walk away after Forrest locked in that triangle or what?


People are too angry with the decision at this point haha. He had it locked up and Rampage slammed his way out because he was in trouble. Whatever people think, Forrest is now the LHW Champ and he deserves it IMO.


----------



## noiseboy (Jul 6, 2008)

*that fight was almost exactly even*

I mean Quinton obviously won round 1, Forrest dominated in round 2 either 10-9 or 10-8. Round 5 was all Forrest. Rounds 3 and 4 were both really close. I wasn't surprised at all at the decision, but thought it would be split.

Pretty much Forrest got the better of everything except he ate a few good punches. The leg kicks, near submissions, GnP damage, Forrest pretty much won all that. I really want to see a rematch because even though I predicted Forrest would win, I wanted either fighter to win in a decisive way as I am a fan of both.

Also, I'd like to see Anderson Silva fight for the title at 205, and a close fight doesn't really help that happen.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Forrest let go of the triangle because he knew the slam was coming.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

Reilec14 said:


> Broke his leg? What?


Quote by Jackson: "I ain't gonna lie he jacked my leg up. I tried to pretend like I wasn't hurt but I ain't a good actor."

We'll have to wait and see what actually comes out after the fight regarding how badly it is injured but to say that those kicks weren't damaging is amazing to me. In the last round he could barely put enough weight on it to explode with punches and he looked like a beat fighter from those kicks on.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

noiseboy said:


> I mean Quinton obviously won round 1, Forrest dominated in round 2 either 10-9 or 10-8. Round 5 was all Forrest. Rounds 3 and 4 were both really close. I wasn't surprised at all at the decision, but thought it would be split.
> 
> Pretty much Forrest got the better of everything except he ate a few good punches. The leg kicks, near submissions, GnP damage, Forrest pretty much won all that. I really want to see a rematch because even though I predicted Forrest would win, I wanted either fighter to win in a decisive way as I am a fan of both.
> 
> Also, I'd like to see Anderson Silva fight for the title at 205, and a close fight doesn't really help that happen.


Leg kicks and near submissions should get you a title?

Oy vey.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Rampage didn't look as cut as usual. I noticed it on his stomach first. No six pack. Barely a single.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

erikstans07 said:


> Ok, he didn't slam him, don't take shit too literally. But he was going for a slam, but instead dropped him. He still got out of the triangle easily. It was no problem. The triangle did nothing to Rampage, so stop giving us that "what about that triangle?"


Even if he escaped it, he did have it locked up. So what about the guard-passing Forrest had going on? You can't really say anything about that


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Who was Rampage training for, because it obviously wasn't Forrest Griffin. Forrest came in and fought "Forrest 101." Leg kick, move, leg kick, jab, move, leg kick, etc. I think this reflects bad on 'Page's camp. Do those guys teach him how to deal with leg kicks, with a kickboxer's spacing opposed to a boxer's, and prepare him for the specific opponent? I don't know.

I was disappointed that Forrest came out and fought his good ole' style and Rampage had no answer for it. I love Rampage, but this isn't boxing and guys don't have to brawl with you. Good for Forrest.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

soooo.... did it prove to some of u that page is little bit over rated?


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

forrest was lucky to do the same as sakuraba, imagine if he did get slammed.. FARK!!

someone repped me and left no name!!


----------



## noiseboy (Jul 6, 2008)

It's not really ridiculous, two of the rounds were absolute tossups, if you gave them both to Forrest, then Forrest wins by 3 pts. even though the fight was a lot closer than the score would indicate.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

forrest obviously knew if he didnt let go he woulda got slammed bad, which was a smart move.. he coulda had a omoplata but lost it.. rampage is good at getting out of shit like that.. but overall forrest just landed alot more.. and controlled the fight.. thats it thats all.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

dontazo said:


> soooo.... did it prove to some of u that page is little bit over rated?


hell np.. ramapage isnt overrated, he just lost to a better fighter on the night..

he'll be back..


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

pei-kickboxer said:


> forrest obviously knew if he didnt let go he woulda got slammed bad, which was a smart move.. he coulda had a omoplata but lost it.. rampage is good at getting out of shit like that.. but overall forrest just landed alot more.. and controlled the fight.. thats it thats all.


Not really. 1.) Rampage landed just as many combination punches as Forrest did kicks 2.) you should win a title on near submissions and leg kicks.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how do you not score rnd 2 a 10-8 rnd....? two leg kicks that were both visibly damaging, followed by a TD, guard pass, mount, control and GnP.....

total domination + damage = 10-8 round


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Reilec14 said:


> Leg kicks and near submissions should get you a title?
> 
> Oy vey.


uhh yeah, they are part of mma. By the way, Forrest is freakin amazing on his back.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> how do you not score rnd 2 a 10-8 rnd....? two leg kicks that were both visibly damaging, followed by a TD, guard pass, mount, control and GnP.....
> 
> total domination + damage = 10-8 round


I agree. Round 2 was easily 10-8 Forrest. But he lost 1, 3 and 4 imo. And barely sneaked out 5.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

dontazo said:


> soooo.... did it prove to some of u that page is little bit over rated?


Yea!

- Very close fight with* Forrest* griffen, griffen was more active but didn't do much damage or caused much of a threat

- beats *Dan Henderson*

- destroys *Chuck Liddell* twice 

- beats *Matt Lindland
*

- beats *Ricardo Arona
*

yea he is really overated

*SARCASM DETECTOR EXPLODES*


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Reilec14 said:


> Not really. 1.) Rampage landed just as many combination punches as Forrest did kicks 2.) you should win a title on near submissions and leg kicks.


No, Rampage's combinations were more powerful, but Forrest definitely landed more strikes and was the aggressor.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Seriously wtf - Forest has shown himself to be THE BEST light heavy weight fighter in the UFC and people are still doubting him? 

Comments like "Someone Liddel can actually beat".. 

I am not saying Forest is unstopable or anything but dam he is f'in awesome fighter imo! (well not just imo since he is the champ now)

Many many many props to Forest - you won a hard fought fight.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

dontazo said:


> soooo.... did it prove to some of u that page is little bit over rated?


I knew he needed to work on his ground-game. He's still a great fighter but Forrest really controlled him from the top position. Those leg kicks were pretty surprising, I thought Rampage would have a better defense for those.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> No, Rampage's combinations were more powerful, but Forrest definitely landed more strikes and was the aggressor.


Aggressor yes, more strikes no. Imo.

And did less damage overall. Outside of the leg he didnt really do any damage to Jackson.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, Forrest has definitely earned his way up. Everyone including their unborn children thought he was going to lose to Shogun, the #1 LHW in the world, finished him. Then he went the distance with Rampage and earned a decision win over the #1 LHW in the world after Shogun lost. The guy has fought 2 #1 LHW's in the world.

That being said, if he faces Lyoto next, it's going to be a short title reign. Dude doesn't fight like Page or Shogun.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dioxippus said:


> I knew he needed to work on his ground-game. He's still a great fighter but Forrest really controlled him from the top position. Those leg kicks were pretty surprising, I thought Rampage would have a better defense for those.


That's what I was saying. This is Forrest Griffin - The guy leg kicks everybody like crazy. Why isn't Rampage's camp teaching him how to defend those? His boxing looks great, but this isn't boxing. /boggle


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

TALENT said:


> Seriously wtf - Forest has shown himself to be THE BEST light heavy weight fighter in the UFC and people are still doubting him?
> 
> Comments like "Someone Liddel can actually beat"..
> 
> ...


I think we're going to see a Liddel/Rampage II soon. If not that, then another Rampage/Wandy  Either one would be great.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> That's what I was saying. This is Forrest Griffin - The guy leg kicks everybody like crazy. Why isn't Rampage's camp teaching him how to defend those? His boxing looks great, but this isn't boxing. /boggle


Yep I agree. Stupid of Rampage to just let him keep kicking him like that. He could have easily avoided those if he had cared enough.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah, Forrest has definitely earned his way up. Everyone including their unborn children thought he was going to lose to Shogun, the #1 LHW in the world, finished him. Then he went the distance with Rampage and earned a decision win over the #1 LHW in the world after Shogun lost. The guy has fought 2 #1 LHW's in the world.
> 
> That being said, if he faces Lyoto next, it's going to be a short title reign. Dude doesn't fight like Page or Shogun.


Yeah, Lyoto would do to Forrest what he does to everyone else - make him look retarded.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, I've just re-watched the fight on video (with the sound down!) and Forrest definitely won that fight. Like a lot of people I've got Page winning rounds 1 and 4 and Forrest taking 2,3 and 5. Page was moving back for most of the fight and connected sporadically. Round 2 was a 10-8, so I just don't see a valid argument for saying Rampage won. To tell you the truth, I thought it was a pretty lackluster performance by both fighters. Forrest should have ended the fight in the 2nd and I think Rampage might have won the fight easily if he had just been more aggressive. I don't think he underestimated Forrest, I think it was the opposite, he gave Forrest too much respect.


----------



## pei-kickboxer (May 25, 2008)

Reilec14 said:


> Aggressor yes, more strikes no. Imo.
> 
> And did less damage overall. Outside of the leg he didnt really do any damage to Jackson.


outside of the leg? are you serious.. you NEED your leg to fight.. if its all soar then its useless.. forrest had a gameplan.. he went with it and won.

he did way more damage.. tomorrow rampage's leg is going to hurt :confused03:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know if Forrest/Lyoto would be awesome or boring. Both guys tend to fight very elusively, so it could turn into a low damage 5 rounder.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

pei-kickboxer said:


> outside of the leg? are you serious.. you NEED your leg to fight.. if its all soar then its useless.. forrest had a gameplan.. he went with it and won.
> 
> he did way more damage.. tomorrow rampage's leg is going to hurt :confused03:


A few leg kicks does not = more damage than the punches Rampage landed. Forrest hurt his knee, Rampage messed up his eye and knocked him down. Nearly out.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> I don't know if Forrest/Lyoto would be awesome or boring. Both guys tend to fight very elusively, so it could turn into a low damage 5 rounder.


yeah that event would need a really really really strong main card to have this fight headline....


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Ramzee said:


> Yea!
> 
> - Very close fight with* Forrest* griffen, griffen was more active but didn't do much damage or caused much of a threat
> 
> ...


ye sure i remember people screaming that page will knock the living shit out of him in 1 round ...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe Forrest/Lyoto on the next free UFC card just to make sure??


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Reilec14 said:


> A few leg kicks does not = more damage than the punches Rampage landed. Forrest hurt his knee, Rampage messed up his eye and knocked him down. Nearly out.


Rampage had one knockdown, and Forrest quickly recovered. Forrest was landing solid leg kicks the entire fight, except for maybe round three. He outpointed Rampage and executed his gameplan perfectly. One big punch does not equal a win.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Rampage had one knockdown, and Forrest quickly recovered. Forrest was landing solid leg kicks the entire fight, except for maybe round three. He outpointed Rampage and executed his gameplan perfectly. One big punch does not equal a win.


That eye cut clearly shows that it was more than one punch.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

dontazo said:


> ye sure i remember people screaming that page will knock the living shit out of him in 1 round ...


so, don't stereotype all his fans like that. Also that has nothing to do with the argument we are having, so stop trying to grab things from other topics which have no relation to this one.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

With as much scar tissue as Forrest Griffin has, a cotton swab rubbed across his face too rough would cause him to bleed. =P I exaggerate, but honestly.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Reilec14 said:


> That eye cut clearly shows that it was more than one punch.


It's a well known fact that Forrest cuts easily. I'm not saying Rampage's shot's were not powerful, but Forrest's face in no way represents the way the fight went.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> It's a well known fact that Forrest cuts easily. I'm not saying Rampage's shot's were not powerful, but Forrest's face in no way represents the way the fight went.


=/

Im not gonna sit here and argue how easily a guy gets cut. That cut was a nasty one above his eye, period. Your point was he landed 'one good punch.'

It was obviously more. I saw a number of combinations.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

_usually_ a cut implies a punch that grazed the face....not landed flush...so counting cuts on a guys face as hacked up as Forrest's isn't the best way to determine who did more damage


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Most of Rampages punches were hitting leather. Forrest won the fight. Even Rampage knew it. He was never KO'd and was always intelligently defending himself.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Reilec14 said:


> =/
> 
> Im not gonna sit here and argue how easily a guy gets cut. That cut was a nasty one above his eye, period. Your point was he landed 'one good punch.'
> 
> It was obviously more. I saw a number of combinations.


No, my point was not that he had one big punch. My point was that his one knockdown does not win him the fight. It won him the round, nothing more.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> No, my point was not that he had one big punch. My point was that his one knockdown does not win him the fight. It won him the round, nothing more.


Never said it should win him the fight. I said it was part of Rampage's total damage done, which I felt was more than or equal to Forrest's. Again, I dont think Rampage won, but I dont think Forrest did either. And Im a Rampage fan. I had it 47-47 personally. 

Grats to Forrest though. Hopefully he doesnt suffer the champs curse a la Chuck and now Rampage. Win a big fight, take a long time off, then underestimate your opponent and lose.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The Finisher said:


> AAAGGHHH! War Forrest! New Champ!
> 
> Just a lesson to everyone, MMA is not won on paper!


Umm as we go to the score cards LOL?


----------



## noksucow (Jul 6, 2008)

*no clean shots*



Aaronyman said:


> how do you not score rnd 2 a 10-8 rnd....? two leg kicks that were both visibly damaging, followed by a TD, guard pass, mount, control and GnP.....
> 
> total domination + damage = 10-8 round


That ground and pound was horrible. He didn't land one clean shot. Those elbows were weak. He just basically smothered him. Good job in getting the position, but a horrible job after that. Way too much credit given for it.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

noksucow said:


> That ground and pound was horrible. He didn't land one clean shot. Those elbows were weak. He just basically smothered him. Good job in getting the position, but a horrible job after that. Way too much credit given for it.


Regardless, he controlled that round convincingly. 10-8 round easy.


----------



## noksucow (Jul 6, 2008)

*no Liddell*



cezwan said:


> crazy.. i full thought leading into this fight that rampage had it..
> 
> imagine the shake up this will do for the LHW division..
> 
> ...


Liddell should most definitely not get a shot.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

This was the only decent fight on the whole card! Forrest proved his toughness but Rampage had a very poor performance. 
What sours this fight is the fact it went to a decision. Both fighters had a chance to finish their opponents but seemed to back off at critical stages. Rampage severely rocked Forrest and never followed it up and Forrest injured Rampages knee then put the leg kicks to bed. It didn't make sense. It almost seemed like this fight was "fixed" with the intention of making it the best title fight ever. 
UFC 86 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

noksucow said:


> Liddell should most definitely not get a shot.


I think if he beats Rashad he will. Liddell is one of the most famous guys in MMA (if not the most famous), the former champ, and if he wins he'll be going in having just beat Wanderlei Silva and an undefeated LHW. Then they'll spin the story as "Coach vs Fighter" because Liddell was Forrest's coach on TUF, and make millions upon millions as two of the UFC's biggest celebrities go to war.

In all honesty, there are far more deserving guys, but in Dana's eyes it's all about the money.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought Stevenson/Tibau was a good fight, Koscheck/Lytle was too one sided to be a great fight but it was a great performance from Koscheck. But yeah I agree, it was a someone below average event, but Stevenon/Tibau and Griffin/Jackson was the shit.

Disappointed in Almeida, why adandon your gameplan against a guy that's completely lost on the ground?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I couldn't understand why Forrest didn't pound that leg more in the 3rd. Hit him maybe twice.


----------



## Reilec14 (Jul 6, 2008)

footodors said:


> I couldn't understand why Forrest didn't pound that leg more in the 3rd. Hit him maybe twice.


The 3rd? The rest of the fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im not going to say I think Jackson got robbed because to me it was a very close fight that could have gone either way.

Round 1: 10-9 Rampage
Round 2: 10-8 Forrest
Round 3: 10-9 Forrest
Round 4: 10-9 Rampage
Round 5: 10-9 Rampage


I had the fight scored as such and I was a little upset at the judges for the landslide, to me that just shows something is wrong with the system or the Judges. 

Either way grats to Forrest.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

HA HA HA!!! all the rampage nuthuggers/forrest haters got served an awesome slice of humble pie. 

just beautiful.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I had Rampage winning rounds 1 4 5,, but obviously the judges saw it different


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Take it from someone who was there Live. Las Vegas is the most FICKLE crowd ever! 1st round: People just root for Page. 2nd: HUGE Forrest cheers. etc.

In the End people were both booing and cheering for Forrest. I still say that goes up there as a FOTY candidate. But I could just be still excited.

Also, Forrest surviving the slam was awesome.


----------



## GStP (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest won the 5th in my mind it was not even close.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

How is that landslide? Any closer and it would of been 48-48.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Cochise said:


> How is that landslide? Any closer and it would of been 48-48.


Im not talking about the way I scored it Im talking about the way the Judges scored it.:confused03:


----------



## smurffin (Jul 6, 2008)

*whatever*

after 12 years i am done with ufc. that was about as upsetting to me as when i learned wwe(wwf) was fake as a 6 year old. ufc is fixed too???? guess i'll move to affliction now, since most ufc fighters have gone there anyway.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

The official judges score the bout 48-46, 48-46 and 49-46 for Forrest Griffin


The third one was a tad weird giving it 49 to Forrest, but it was close. The Judges just gave the second 10-8 to Forrest.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Cochise said:


> The official judges score the bout 48-46, 48-46 and 49-46 for Forrest Griffin
> 
> 
> The third one was a tad weird giving it 49 to Forrest, but it was close. The Judges just gave the second 10-8 to Forrest.


And in my opinion it was a closer fight than that, like I said I felt page won so....


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Do you mean split? Or closer closer, like one round was a draw, 10-10?


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

smurffin said:


> after 12 years i am done with ufc. that was about as upsetting to me as when i learned wwe(wwf) was fake as a 6 year old. ufc is fixed too???? guess i'll move to affliction now, since most ufc fighters have gone there anyway.


:bye01:

I ******* hate retards.

Since everyone else is scoring the fight, and I'm bored, heres how I had it.

10-9 Rampage
10-8 Forrest
10-9 Forrest
10-9 Rampage
10-9 Forrest.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

HAHA!

Ibarra has to hang it up. 

'Grats to Forrest.


----------



## mr.sleep (May 2, 2008)

Man, I cant wait for the rematch beteen forrest and rampage. I´m still torn as to see a great champion in forrest. I like him but I could easily see him lose the title in his first defence. But then again what do I know, I actually picked Rampage for this fight bij TKO in the 2e round.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

first of all the second round should not have been 10-8...you dont get a 10-8 for very much, and position and a leg kick certainly dont get you a 10-8 round...a 10-8 round is like multiple know downs...all forrest did was land a solid leg kick, then nothing on the ground.

im a fighter, ive been around fighting for a long time, been to a ton of fights, been in a ton of fights. theres a thing called a hard worked match...we just saw one.

i scored the fight :
round 1 10-9 rampage
round 2 10-9 forrest
round 3 10-9 rampage
round 4 10-9 rampage
round 5 draw...doesnt matter anyway.

in round 3 rampage got a take down opened up a cut and won all the exchanges

round 4 rampage got a take down and won all the exchanges

round five, pretty even.

so how can a judge score the fight 49-46 forrest?

why did forrest emidiately say lets do it again? why wasnt rampage warmed up? why did rampage say i cant act? why did rampage not seem to care or forrest? why did dana instantly put the belt around him?

i hate to break it to you, but the fight game is entertainment first and a sport second. always has been, always will be. 

pretty sure we will see rampage get his title back at the new years eve show.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Griffin did nothing? He not only kept Rampage still and unable to get up (Which Forrest was able to do). He advanced through gaurd fast and somewhat easily. Also coming close to 2-3 submissions. Forrest dominated that round. Look at Rampage all he did was land a few punches. I call that 10-8.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Griffin did nothing? He not only kept Rampage still and unable to get up (Which Forrest was able to do). He advanced through gaurd fast and somewhat easily. Also coming close to 2-3 submissions. Forrest dominated that round. Look at Rampage all he did was land a few punches. I call that 10-8.


theres a reason your not a judge...
you have mount and do nothing, you dont get points, ask any grappler, you dont get points for position in mma, you dont get points for attempted subs, which sucked by the way. if you have mount and do nothing, you dont get points for it...he didnt even get any hits in, in 4 minutes...

10-9 plain and simple


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

10-8 refers to when one fighter dominates the other for that round. Please tell me how Rampage did something productive. Anything in round two? Forrest on the other hand took complete control!! And I believe the rules go for Octogon Control?


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

umm...you just explained what i was saying to your self..

the score cards automaticly go 10-9, ten going to who ever wins the round via the rules of judging.

aditional points come off from refer intervention or severe insadence like for instance in boxing when someone gets dropped twice...thats not what went down, rampage hurt his leg but was never in knock out damager, never really in sub danger either...


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Although that makes some sense, doesn't a total control of the round give off the hint of 10-8? I mean, a 10-9 would be like round 4. Forrest was fighting back on the ground, got up. So Rampage's control on the ground wasn't half as good as Forrest's.


----------



## fighter123 (Jun 19, 2008)

the UFC 86 event fights are up over at http://www.mmabloodbath.com

For those who missed it -> Rampage Jackson vs Forest Griffin - the full fight is up:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/07/quinton-jackson-vs-forrest-griffin-ufc.html

Joe Stevenson vs Gleison Tibau: UFC 86 - Full Fight Video:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/07/joe-stevenson-vs-gleison-tibau-ufc-86.html

Chris Lytle vs Josh Koscheck: UFC 86 - Full Fight Video:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/07/chris-lytle-vs-josh-koscheck-ufc-86.html

Tyson Griffin vs Marcus Aurelio: UFC 86 - Full Fight Video:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/07/tyson-griffin-vs-marcus-aurelio-ufc-86.html

Ricardo Almeida vs Patrick Cote: UFC 86 - Full Fight Video:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/07/ricardo-almeida-vs-patrick-cote-ufc-86.html

ENJOY! 
:thumb02:


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree with wally. I'm shocked that people are actually giving Forrest the 2nd round 10-8. 10-8 is when it's crazyily one-sided with like 3 knockdowns and all that. What Ortiz did to Forrest in the first round of their fight didn't even receive a 10-8 and it was much more dominant and brutal. I had Rampage winning the fight 3 rounds to 2 with Forrest winning the 2nd and the 5th. I don't see how you can give Griffin a whole round just because he attempted a submission, especially when Rampage was about to slam him and he let go. A judge scoring this 49-46 is an atrocity and the 2nd round was by no means a 10-8, period. Horrible decision.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

I thought Rampage was going to win the split. I'm just glad I didn't bet money or I would have been upset.

Although I like having new champions, makes everyone in the division check themselves and sets up more interesting fights in the future.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I honestly dont see how anybody could think QJ was robbed, He Phuckin hardly pressed any action he didnt connect more he did connect harder but way less. He was eating jabs, leg kicks, Forrest was way busier. Round 2 was a blowout completely and on top of it im a huge quinton fan and I also noticed that in a thai clinch he is still lost. So with that I gave the fight to forrest and realized that wandy, shogun machida were all gonna take him anyway so his title reign was limited anyway. Now is his trainer gonna keep true to his word and retire? Probably not.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

jcal said:


> Now is his trainer gonna keep true to his word and retire? Probably not.


I'm still wondering about that haha. Big talk from Juanito when he thinks Forrest doesn't have a chance. I doubt he'll actually retire, I hope he doesn't. He seems like a great trainer to me, I just thought that statement was funny because I knew he wouldn't really go through with it.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

And QJ wanted to "bet his entire purse on it", that the fight wouldn't go to a decision.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> thats clearly not the case. He beat Shogun and after that pretty much prove that hes a Elite fighter. And he is the better fighter as tonight proved


It wasn't an insult. My point is Rampage was the better stand up fighter and most of the fight was standing. Yet due to gameplan and heart Forrest pulled it out.

Forrest isn't in a lot of ways a better fighter than Rampage but he outsmarted and outgameplaned him.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not sure why people keep saying "You shouldn't lose the belt in a close fight". There is a reason they call it a "must" scoring system. The rounds are scored separately and whoever wins more wins the fight, they don't do in any overall sense. 

I'm also a little surprised people seem so adamant in giving Rampage round 1. That round was easily going to Griffin and then Rampage landed one good shot. Is one punch enough to win the round? Maybe it is, I wouldn't call it an lol to give Rampage that round but I can see Griffin still winning it. My card was:

1: 10-9 Griffin
2: 10-9 Griffin
3: 10-9 Jackson
4: 10-9 Jackson
5: 10-9 Griffin

48-47 Griffin. Round 2 could have been 10-8, round 1 could have gone to Rampage, this really was a nutso close fight.

I watched it without sound btw, I always watch MMA (and all sports in fact) without sound. The commentators are inevitably retarded and can bias you no matter how impartial you think you are. I reccommend that anyone who hasn't should try watching MMA without the sound.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm just gonna say on a sidenote, does anyone else realize how awesome Forrest's JJ is. Just completely mauled Rampage from the bottom (which I don't recall anyone except Sakuraba doing). With that and the Shogun thing taken into account (despite the injury it still goes a long way)I have to say Forrest may be top 5 in JJ in the LHW division.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

The thing that pisses me off is that rampage's knee solved the fight. If he hadn't hurt his knee he would have given a much better performance. He would have been more agressive, forrest would get into more exchanges and it would have been a much better fight.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I'm not sure why people keep saying "You shouldn't lose the belt in a close fight". There is a reason they call it a "must" scoring system. The rounds are scored separately and whoever wins more wins the fight, they don't do in any overall sense.
> 
> I'm also a little surprised people seem so adamant in giving Rampage round 1. That round was easily going to Griffin and then Rampage landed one good shot. Is one punch enough to win the round? Maybe it is, I wouldn't call it an lol to give Rampage that round but I can see Griffin still winning it. My card was:
> 
> ...


 I think UFC (not publicly) uses the boxing rule when it comes to knockdowns, being if you get knocked down, you lose a point right there.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Its official fellows...very happy to see Forrest pull it off last night.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

T.B. said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Ibarra has to hang it up.
> 
> 'Grats to Forrest.


LOL i forgot about that! It would probably be a good thing for page NE way:thumb02:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

jcal said:


> I honestly dont see how anybody could think QJ was robbed, He Phuckin hardly pressed any action he didnt connect more he did connect harder but way less. He was eating jabs, leg kicks, Forrest was way busier. Round 2 was a blowout completely and on top of it im a huge quinton fan and I also noticed that in a thai clinch he is still lost. So with that I gave the fight to forrest and realized that wandy, shogun machida were all gonna take him anyway so his title reign was limited anyway. Now is his trainer gonna keep true to his word and retire? Probably not.


Thats exactly how I see the fight.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

If a fight is this close could an instant rematch be called for, does not seem to be too common in the UFC, but I think should happen


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I was in Walmart the other day and this guy was wearing a tapout shirt ,covered head to toe in tattoos ,and standing about six foot and looked in great shape. So I asked him who he was going for in the Page/griffin fight. To his reply....Who do you think man? Page is the shit all the way Dawg. ....keep in mind this guy was white. So I preceeded to say , yes you are probably right but if Forrest uses the clinch and knees he can land some good shots because Page cant defend the clinch worth a crap. The had no clue what i was saying and walked off......

Why is it that most people who watch fights dont really understand what they are watching? Is it really that difficult to figure out how to out fight someone or that its not just about brawling???


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> The thing that pisses me off is that rampage's knee solved the fight. If he hadn't hurt his knee he would have given a much better performance. He would have been more agressive, forrest would get into more exchanges and it would have been a much better fight.


And what caused he knee to get hurt? Oh, those legs kicks by Forrest...... forgot.


----------



## mcq (May 26, 2007)

I do love Forest and I do love Rampage but I really thought no one won that fight flat out.

I had it as a draw:
10-9 Jackson
10-8 Forest
10-9 Jackson
10-9 Jackson
10-9 Forest

jackson 47 - forrest 47


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> And what caused he knee to get hurt? Oh, those legs kicks by Forrest...... forgot.


Seems forrest learned savate kicks, cos that wasn't a low-kick. Low-kick hits the thigh, his kick hit the knee. Or he just missed.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrests jitz is possibly the srongest part of his game, I've been saying it for ages now but he's only really showed it in this fight and kinda in the Shogun fight with the attempted omoplata.

I hate the way they score knockdowns in boxing, its not just that you win the round, you win it 10-8. 

Either way I scored the fight 48-46 for Forrest, I gave Rampage the first cos it was pretty close til the knockdown and Forrest the second 10-8. I don't even think this decisions debatable, it was close yeah but in my eyes Forrest won that fight.

I think Rampage Hendo was just as close if not closer, oh and BTW has anyone else noticed a lot of people seemed to have joined just to bitch about the decision.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Props to Forrest, I didn't think he would last even five minutes. My one beef is how could you give him 49-46 in the fight? I am going to re-watch the fight but my friend and me actually thought Rampage pulled it out, but I don't have a problem with the decision.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I suppose if you gave Forrest the first it could be 49-46. I gave Forrest 2,3 and 5 with the second being 10-8, I though Forrest was winning the first til the knockdown but it was pretty close so the knockdown swung it but yeah I think you'd be hard pushed to justify 49-46.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

I have watched the fight 3 times now. Forest CLEARLY won. I don't really think the fight was "close" at all. Forest kept the pressure the whole time and he set the pace for the whole fight. 

People saying it was a draw need to watch the fight a few more times. That was ALL forest.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

gss99 said:


> Watch it with no sound.


THIS! God damn nuthugging Rogan and Goldie. The UFC is losing credibility with me, the commentating was obviously biased and tuned to allow in our minds that Griffin deserved the win. This type of shit works on the average joe sitting at home or in a bar, but it shouldn't work on the people here and if we want the sport to continue on and be credible we should call it out. Since when did Rampage deserve this type of disrespect from the UFC, they sold him out...I just hope he got paid to be fucked.


----------



## GStP (Dec 31, 2006)

TALENT said:


> I have watched the fight 3 times now. Forest CLEARLY won. I don't really think the fight was "close" at all. Forest kept the pressure the whole time and he set the pace for the whole fight.
> 
> People saying it was a draw need to watch the fight a few more times. That was ALL forest.


I agree. The punch stats were very telling.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

"The man who helped to bring us to where we are today, is the new LHW champion!" What a load of shit...


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Rabid said:


> THIS! God damn nuthugging Rogan and Goldie. The UFC is losing credibility with me, the commentating was obviously biased and tuned to allow in our minds that Griffin deserved the win. This type of shit works on the average joe sitting at home or in a bar, but it shouldn't work on the people here and if we want the sport to continue on and be credible we should call it out. Since when did Rampage deserve this type of disrespect from the UFC, they sold him out...I just hope he got paid to be fucked.


Ummm... Goldberg (not that his oppinion means SHIT) was saying he thought Rampage winning the fight. 

Again - watch the fight again and actually pay attention.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

TALENT said:


> Ummm... Goldberg (not that his oppinion means SHIT) was saying he thought Rampage winning the fight.
> 
> Again - watch the fight again and actually pay attention.


Goldberg doesn't say anything about who is winning without going to Joe for confirmation. And if you were paying attention, Goldberg said he thought Rampage was winning, and Joe immediately said no.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

"The syle that he utilized against Stephen Bonnar, which revolutionized the sport." Are you ******* kidding me? The entire first round was a Griffin nuthugging event.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well that fight did do more for the sport than probably any other and what do you want Rogan to do just sit there, it's not as if the judges can either hear him or care who he thinks won the fight.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Rabid said:


> "The syle that he utilized against Stephen Bonnar, which revolutionized the sport." Are you ******* kidding me? The entire first round was a Griffin nuthugging event.


Do you really not think Griffin-Bonnar 1 did anything for the sport?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I just watched the fight and my scoring showed a 47/47 draw. Three rounds were toss ups, rounds 1, 2 and 3. I see a rematch in the not to distant future.


----------



## Rock n' Roll (Jul 6, 2008)

First of all, credit needs to be given to Forrest Griffin. The man destroyed "Shogun", taking the win by locking in a rear naked choke, before going the distance with Rampage Jackson, in a close battle that ultimately went his way. Forrest, said himself that he thinks there needs to be a rematch, and I agree with him. Fair play to the fella for suggesting it. And fair play to "Rampage" Jackson, too, for being so sporting in defeat and the losing of his Light Heavyweight Title in a war that many argue should have went his way on the score cards.

Personally, I thought "Rampage" edged it. At worst I scored it a draw, so I was a little shocked when I saw the decision go the way of Forrest Griffin. I scored it as such.

"Rampage" Jackson ---- Forrest Griffin

Round 1. 10 - 9
Round 2. 9 - 10
Round 3. 10 - 9
Round 4. 10 - 9
Round 5. 9 - 10

48 - 47 in favor of "Rampage" Jackson. If Round 2 was a 10 - 8 to Forrest, which I wouldn't agree with, then the score card would've read 47 - 47. Round 5 was close, and I'd need to watch it back, but I think Forrest, took it.

Forrest, was launching more strikes, but Jackson, was simply knocking them all aside as if he was swatting a fly away. In comparison "Rampage" was picking his shots really well, while deflecting what Forrest had to offer extrememly easily, it must be said, and landing more damaging strikes that _were_ rocking Forrest. "Rampage" threw less punches, but must have landed more, at least more that mattered. He packed more power in his, leading to more damage being done, due to connecting more cleanly, and being the more powerful. He not only rocked Forrest, on occasion, but he put him to the mat with an immense uppercut. I fail to see how that can be negated by an opponent throwing more numerous punches, with less power, and failing to connect as cleanly. Effective striking went to "Rampage" Jackson.

When BJ Penn, picked apart Sherk, by choosing his punches wisely, all the while being hugely elusive of what Sherk, was offering up, it was lauded and praised. Jackson, done similar with Forrest, in the trade of hands.

Forrest, in Rounds 1 and 2, was bringing some pain to "Rampage" with those leg kicks, but Round 3 was really the last we saw of them as Jackson began evading them from there on in, staying out of harms way for the most part from there on in. And those leg kicks were the only telling offence Forrest Griffin, really brought to the game. He dominated Round 2 for control, but, he literally landed little to no offence, at least nothing that hurt Rampage, other than a leg kick. And all the time he was allowing "Rampage" time for his left leg/knee to recover, which "Rampage" seemed all too happy to take. So although Forrest won that round, it was never, ever, enough to merit winning it 10-8. You cannot lay on top of someone for four minutes and do little to no offence, the best amounting to not very well executed short elbows. Let's be realistic. I mean Tito Ortiz, beat the hell out of Forrest Griffin, for the entire Round 1 of their battle, but that was only a 10-9. And that was a far more dominant, far more damagaging display. So 'nuff said.

"Rampage", with a dodgey wheel, was still able to 'cause Forrest, problems, while evading all but a weak attempt at a triangle joke which almost saw Forrest slammed had he not released it. In my opinion, a submission that almost sees you slammed, if you don't release it, is a bad position to be in, not a positive one. "Rampage" was landing more effective strikes, while evading the offence offered up by Forrest.

But it is what it is, I won't lose any sleep over it. It does stack up well for the UFC though, perhaps a little too well in the eyes of some. Now they can have Liddell vs Griffin. $$$ And Rampage vs Wanderlei. $$$ And the poster boy of the UFC now has the title around his waist, great for advertising and promotion. $$$ Had "Rampage" won that fight it would have left Griffin needing to climb the ladder, again. And never again would there have been a better time for Griffin, to take the title, at the end of The Ultimate Fighter where he was a coach, after coming from the original Ultimate Fighter, to win the Championship from a man who put down Chuck Liddell, and got the better of Dan Henderson in a five round war. Do I buy into such a conspiracy, and question the UFC's credibility? No, I don't. Maybe Forrest was better than I remember on the night (which I'll find out on my second viewing). Maybe the judges were simply incompetent (hell, by their scoring they without question were). But match fixing, don't make me laugh.

"Rampage" needed to stop him, or dominate him, 'cause a tight affair in the hands of the judges is always dangerous. Ultimately it was a close affair, and I won't listen to anyone who suggests otherwise, although everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you have it edged to one fighter over the other, fair enough, but a landslide victory for either, especially for Forrest, is ridiculous.

And, on a side note, I'm getting rather tired of Joe Rogan, and his bias towards certain fighters, especially towards Forrest Griffin. I'll probably watch the UFC with music playing or with the sound turned down from now on, as the commentary is getting to be ridiculous. Rogan, was all over any little thing Forrest Grffin, done, making it sound better than it was. Hell, he was preaching about Round 2 being a 10 - 8 in favor of Griffin. The same Joe Rogan, who was adament that Tito Ortiz, did _not_ merit a 10 - 8 over, surprise, surprise, Forrest Griffin. Pathetic. Goldberg, was calling it correctly, in my view, until Rogan, swayed him. Goldberg, was not convinced on a 10 - 8 for Round 2. Goldberg, had "Rampage" winning the fight. Then Rogan, gets all up in arms about Griffin doing this and that to which Goldberg simply says "Okay, Joe." and doesn't comment any further other than to agree with him.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is my scoring:

Forrest Rampage
9.........10........Round 1 Could have gone either way
10.........8........Round 2
9.........10........Round 3 Could have gone either way
9.........10........Round 4
10.........9........Round 5 Could have gone either way

47........47.......Final Score


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Great fight. Why the hell were the people booing Forrest? So disrespectful...why pay hundreds of dollars to boo?



I posted on this thread way a while ago. Anyways, the fans were fickle all night. And trust me, The Rampage nuthuggers to Forrest nuthuggers was dead even. And with a close fight, Rampage losing really really set them up.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Regarding the 10-8 round the Tito fight was some time ago, now 10-8 rounds are a lot more common which I think is a good thing as it rewards dominance which is exactly what Forrest showed in round 2.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I remember a year or so back on this forum I said something along the lines of "I think Forrest is promising" and I also claimed he was a future title holder once. It's good to be right. I just didn't think it'd be so soon.

By the way, can someone post a picture of Forrest with the title after the fight? I really need a few. Thanks!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I remember a year or so back on this forum I said something along the lines of "I think Forrest is promising" and I also claimed he was a future title holder once. It's good to be right. I just didn't think it'd be so soon.
> 
> By the way, can someone post a picture of Forrest with the
> title after the fight? I really need a few. Thanks!


wait a few days, UFC will be sending them out the wazoo soon.


----------



## Haga (Jun 23, 2007)

I think this picture speaks for itself:










So who won the fight then? I wonder.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

Haga said:


> I think this picture speaks for itself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant use the way they look to decipher who won a fight. hell look back at the sylvia/nog fight(yes i know it didnt go to a decision) but looking at a picture of 2 after the fight one could swear that nog lost.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

albertsd24 said:


> Man i think i watched the fight 7 times in a row and post interviews and still don't understand how he got the decsions....


Because you're obviously a Rampage nuthugger, and holding on to his nuts in front of your face, clouds your vision:confused03:


----------



## WaCkO92 (Apr 20, 2007)

round 1 - 10-9 rampage, some can argue 10-9 griffin since he dominated almost th ewhole round

round 2 - 10-8 or 10-9 griffin

round 3 - 10-9 griffin, why do people think rampage got this round ?

round 4 - 10-9 rampage

round 5 - 10-9 griffin

griffin won the fight with his octagon control and aggression

haga go back to sherdog, what a tool


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

The best thing about cuts is that it's always the glancing blows that cause them. Such an awesome barometer for telling who won!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Haga said:


> I think this picture speaks for itself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's retarded. First of all, Forrest cuts very easily, so he's obviously going to look like he took a lot of damage. Second, Forrest threw a lot of shots to the legs and to the body, of course those aren't going to show up on Rampage's face. Thirdly, Rampage just threw power shots. Forrest threw _more_ shots and was more active. Fourth, Forrest dominated the grappling, that won't show up on Rampage's face.

If you think giving it to Forrest was a bad decision, you need to get Rampage's balls out of your mouth.


----------



## djants (Jun 19, 2008)

Im new to this forum, but been watching UFC for a fair few years, and having just watched this and reading this thread, I fail to see why so-called MMA fans would be talking about 'damage' as pertaining to a fight...

It isn't a videogame, there isnt an energy bar, if one fighter lands 100 jabs in one round and gets knocked a bit wobbly by one punch by the opponent, that doesnt mean the opponent wins that round, it means simply that he has a harder punch.

Rampage seemed to be assured that he would get the KO, and spent most of round 1 biding his time waiting for it, and yes he got a knockdownm, but forrest was the busier fighter. Same can be said for most of the rounds...he is so sure of his own abilities, and clearly saw that he was capable of KOing Forrest, and wasnt getting hurt by anything but the leg kicks (which he got wise too). Forrest just kept up the aggresive pace and avoided getting knocked out/ Rampage never finished. Lets face it, Forrest was clearly winning round one until the knockdown...

All fights cant end in a KO or submission, otherwise we would just end up watching round after round of thoroughly exhausted fighters one of whom eventually taps through fatigue.

Forrst deserved it, he knew that Rampage is a heavy hitter and fought a fight playing to his own strengths and to Rampages weaknesses, anyone who thinks differently may as well wish for fighters taking it in turns punching each other to see who has the hardest punch/jaw.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Forrest won Rampage lost. Everyone should just get over it and accept it. Forrest deserved the win.

If you scored the fight nothing close to 48-46 Forrest then you don't know much about UFC/MMA and how it is scored.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Haga said:


> I think this picture speaks for itself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when is that how fights are judged? From now on should judges just look at the fighter's faces after the fight, and decide who wins that way? And how about people who get the shit kicked out of them one round, then submit in the other round. Their face will be a lot more f*cked up, but they won the fight.

Edit: Sorry for double post


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not surprised Forrest got the decision, however I wouldn't have been surprised if the fight was called a draw or if they gave the decision to Rampage instead. The fight just wasn't decisive enough for me. In those type of fights, I give the champion the benefit of the doubt. It just doesn't feel like Forrest earned the LHW championship. Maybe that's why some of the crowd booed. Remember how it felt after the underdog Serra beat GSP and was crowned the new WW champion? For some reason it just didn't feel a championship was earned last night.

I know the UFC doesn't usually do immediate rematches but I'd strongly consider giving these two rematches as their next fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Forrest won Rampage lost. Everyone should just get over it and accept it. Forrest deserved the win.
> 
> If you scored the fight nothing close to 48-46 Forrest then you don't know much about UFC/MMA and how it is scored.


I dont mind people saying Im wrong when I say I feel Jackson won. However I do mind someone fresh to the forums from who the fukk knows where kid saying, if I dont agree with him I dont know anything about the sport. :angry07:


----------



## Ald (Feb 17, 2008)

Just watched the fight and had heard some controversy over the results before watching. So, I tried to pay attention and keep my own tabs. I like both these guys, but I had a feeling 
the long lay off would hurt rampage in the end. The pride guys are used to fighting more frequently than the ufc guys, and I think that ultimately hurt Rampage. He didn't look on his a game. 

Regardless, I agree with the decision.

I had it:

FG: 9 /10 /10 /9 /10
QJ: 10 /8 /9 /10 /9


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Just watched the fight. I think Forest clearly won.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

i think everyone needs to go back and watch the fight on mute...since ive now watched it about 5 times, it still seems pretty clear to me.

round one, rampage has 2 almost ko's...forrest is active, but you dont get an a for effort in mma.

round 2, rampages leg gets hurt (he stays calm though), he still almost takes forrest down, forrest doesnt do alot once he gains position, but he is actively trying to. rampage actually benefited more from being on the ground than not so he could rest his leg.

round 3. fairly even, rampage wins the exchanges, and at one point rocks forrest, also landed a vicious body shot, and got forrest on the defensive a few times....forrest is active though but does nothing productive the whole round.

round 4, rampage rocks forrest opens up a cut, takes forrest down, has some but kinda weak gnp, forrest has decent defense but basicly gets own this round.

round 5, both fighters are a little slow this round, no one really accomplishes anything, forrest may have been slightly more active, but rampage landed a few more hard punches. draw for for forrest.

thats exactly how the fight went. go watch youll see thats exactly what happend. now how can you say that rampage didnt win 3 rounds? even if you give a 10-8 round 2 to forrest, its a draw. this isnt tkd you dont get point for hitting people with no power. also everyone says forrest was totally controlling the octagon, seriously go watch the fight again, when rampage steps forward he dominates, which means he has control, he gets forrest running in every round but the 2nd. he also often starts his combos off counter punches, which means going back wards is good.

how could a judge score the fight 49-46.

if you wanna say im wrong go ahead, but go watch the fight and describe each round and tell me thats not what happend.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

drockh said:


> Just watched the fight. I think Forest clearly won.


its obvious that he did because he scored more points. Rampage was to focused on knocking him out and thats what made him lose. he was trying to finish the fight. Also rampage couldnt do much after a couple of leg kicks.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> i think everyone needs to go back and watch the fight on mute...since ive now watched it about 5 times, it still seems pretty clear to me.
> 
> round one, rampage has 2 almost ko's...forrest is active, but you dont get an a for effort in mma.
> 
> ...


That's for the most part how I saw this fight as well, good post.I thought Forrest's legkicks didn't do any decent damage except round 2. He had Rampage wobbly in the 2nd but not the later rounds because Rampage started checking them correctly. Standing, I thought Rampage did a lot better (just look at the pic) all Forrest had were some weak jabs and a couple decent combos but for the most part Rampage was looking a lot crisper. At best a 47-47 match in my eyes.


----------



## djants (Jun 19, 2008)

Someone said you dont get an a for effort in MMA...so by that logic, ANY connecting punch deserves a point, regardless of how hard they are.

Im also pretty sure points are not awarded for making you opponent bleed..


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I almost have the total opposite of what you have,


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

I just watched it again

Round 1: 10-9 Rampage deffinetly
Round 2: 10-8 Griffin deffinetly
Round 3: 10-9 Rampage just (he had more flurrys when attacking)
Round 4: 10-9 Rampage deffinetly
Round 5: 10-9 Griffin deffinetly


Final score. 47 - 47 fights a draw, I can see a case for a rematch because imo rampage did more in attack in the most difficult round to score, which was the third, and forrest didnt really do much apart from just stay active.


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Rampage had ring rust from nearly a year off, recovering from a broken hand etc...He looked pretty good but next time he'll be a beast and if he and Forrest fight again I predict KO.

Rampage is a class act, his response after the fight won him a lot of fans imo...

Forrest is tough and determined, hopefully he can hang on for a few title defenses.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

I love Rampage and wish he would stay a champ, but he lost a close decision fair and square. Perhaps it was close on the score cards, but did Rampage gave Forrest a 10-8 round? Did Rampage gave Forrest an injury that affected a pace of an entire fight? Did Rampage try to pull off submissions like Forrest did?

A rematch is in order, but all discussions should be put to rest.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> round one, rampage has 2 almost ko's...forrest is active, but you dont get an a for effort in mma.


He knocked Forrest down once. Enough to get the round. 10-9 Rampage.



> round 2, rampages leg gets hurt (he stays calm though), he still almost takes forrest down, forrest doesnt do alot once he gains position, but he is actively trying to. rampage actually benefited more from being on the ground than not so he could rest his leg.


Rampage's leg didn;t "get hurt", Forrest hurt it. It wasn't a f*cking accident. Rampage goes for a takedown, it fails, Forrest has him in a standing guillotine. Forrest makes his way to side control and then to mount. Utter domination by Forrest. 10-8 Forrest.



> round 3. fairly even, rampage wins the exchanges, and at one point rocks forrest, also landed a vicious body shot, and got forrest on the defensive a few times....forrest is active though but does nothing productive the whole round.


This and round 4 were very hard to score, and all of it really depends on what you think is more important in scoring a fight. I thought Forrest won the round because he was more active than Rampage, threw more shots, and easily won the "octagon control" aspect of the fight. 10-9 Forrest.



> round 4, rampage rocks forrest opens up a cut, takes forrest down, has some but kinda weak gnp, forrest has decent defense but basicly gets own this round.


Forrest dominated when he was on bottom. He got a nice triangle that Rampage had to attempt a slam to get out of (but Forrest stopped the slam), and used an omoplata attmpt to force a stand up. So he didn't get "owned", but Rampage landed enough power shots to probably get this close round. 10-9 Rampage.



> round 5, both fighters are a little slow this round, no one really accomplishes anything, forrest may have been slightly more active, but rampage landed a few more hard punches. draw for for forrest.


Forrest started landing good leg kicks again in this round, and was also throwing some good kicks to the body. Forrest gets it by being far more active. 10-9 Forrest.



> if you wanna say im wrong go ahead, but go watch the fight and describe each round and tell me thats not what happend.


I just did.

I call the fight 48-46 Forrest.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I dont mind people saying Im wrong when I say I feel Jackson won. However I do mind someone fresh to the forums from who the fukk knows where kid saying, if I dont agree with him I dont know anything about the sport. :angry07:



I'm sorry, but if you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest, then you don't know much about how the sport is scored.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> He knocked Forrest down once. Enough to get the round. 10-9 Rampage.
> 
> 
> Rampage's leg didn;t "get hurt", Forrest hurt it. It wasn't a f*cking accident. Rampage goes for a takedown, it fails, Forrest has him in a standing guillotine. Forrest makes his way to side control and then to mount. Utter domination by Forrest. 10-8 Forrest.
> ...


QFT. Exactly how I had it.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

To tell the truth I wasn't even nervous like "Oh I wonder who won?!" because I knew 100% Forrest had it 48-46. Wawa explained it perfectly; that is exactly how the fight should have been scored.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I think that after all this arguments on both sides we can say that Forrest eeked out a desicion. It wasn't undeserved, but he managed to win *barely*.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Saying he "eeked" it out makes it sound as though you're trying to cheapen his vicory. He either won or lost and I thought at the time and having rewatched it that he won pretty clearly even though it was a close fight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Saying he "eeked" it out makes it sound as though you're trying to cheapen his vicory. He either won or lost and I thought at the time and having rewatched it that he won pretty clearly even though it was a close fight.


When someone wins via unanimous decision, it usually means dominating performance. IMHO this fight was so close that it could have gone either way, I mean it's the closest unanimous decision since randy couture vs pedro rizzo 1.

Don't get me wrong, Forrest did win IMO but he did "eek out" his victory.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah I wasn't debating whether you thought Forrest won I suppose I just didn't like the word eek for some reason. Just got a bit too used to dealing with people complaining in the aftermath of his fight I suppose.

A unanimous decision doesn't neccesarily mean a dominating performance though it just means all three judges agreed, they could still view it as a close fight. I scored it 48-46, couldn't really see an argument for the judge that scored 49-46, Rampage won rounds 1 and 4 no question.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RVCA said:


> I'm sorry, but if you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest, then you don't know much about how the sport is scored.


No, not really that’s a closed minded Opinion by some guy who thinks he knows MMA better than anyone who would score the fight differently LOL. To me its obvious you don’t because two of the rounds were so close they could have gone either way depending on your perception of the fight. 

Its odd how most people that dont agree here dont end up saying the other guy knows less because they realize that’s ignorance, but there are always your type running around saying "If you dont see it my way Ill start insulting you and that should fix ya" well heh you just give your opinion less value IMO.

I do know how MMA fights are scored and I STILL feel Page edged out Forrest although Ill admit Ive not re-watched the fight yet. I also find it sad people like you get a paid account then think it entitles them to trample on non paid members opinions.


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

the only complaint i had in this fight was the fact that 2 judges gave round 1 to forrest..round 3 could have gone either way, i say round 4 was rampage and round 5 was forrest..this is how i scored the bout


Round 1: 10-9 Rampage
Round 2: 10-8 Forrest
Round 3: 10-9 Rampage (Could have gone either way)
Round 4: 10-9 Rampage
Round 5: 10-9 Forrest

Total: Rampage- 47 Forrest- 47

I honestly thought the fight was a draw


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Its weird how only one judge gave Forrest round 3, but the other two gave him round one. But it ended up evening each other out in the end.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Do you really not think Griffin-Bonnar 1 did anything for the sport?


For the sport or for the UFC? It did A little something for both but much much more for the UFC than the spot.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

slapshot said:


> No, not really that’s a closed minded Opinion by some guy who thinks he knows MMA better than anyone who would score the fight differently LOL. To me its obvious you don’t because two of the rounds were so close they could have gone either way depending on your perception of the fight.
> 
> Its odd how most people that dont agree here dont end up saying the other guy knows less because they realize that’s ignorance, but there are always your type running around saying "If you dont see it my way Ill start insulting you and that should fix ya" well heh you just give your opinion less value IMO.
> 
> I do know how MMA fights are scored and I STILL feel Page edged out Forrest although Ill admit Ive not re-watched the fight yet. I also find it sad people like you get a paid account then think it entitles them to trample on non paid members opinions.


I didn't insult you, I said something along the lines of, "If you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest then you don't know much about how MMA is scored." I don't know much about K-1, and if you told me I did not know much about it I wouldn't take it as an insult. I'm sorry you are sensitive and took it as an insult. 

Now I will insult you though, because you felt the need to neg rep me and call me a moron in the comment. If you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest, then you are an *idiot* and know nothing about how MMA is scored. *Slapshot, YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE IDIOT FOR THINKING RAMPAGE WON THAT FIGHT.* 

I am not going to sugar coat it any more. I'm tired of all of these cry babies. All these people come on here saying "Oh I think Rampage won, Forrest doesn't deserve shit" and I consider all of you idiots. Stop crying. Forrest won, it could be easily scored as 48-46, and most intelligent MMA fans did score it that way. Forrest has the belt, stop crying. If it's too much for you watch the WNBA.


----------



## WitchKiller (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm with you RVCA. The people who don't understand octagon fighting, are giving it to Rampage because he punched harder (Case in point Goldie/Rogan). The fight I saw had the Champion Griffin as the clear winner, not close, not a squeak win. Griffin was winning the first, got knocked down and pounced on, and he made it back to his feet. Rampage got taken down and stayed down the entire 2nd round. Griffin made transitions from being in a half guard, to side control, to full mount (worth more than one uppercut). He locked in a triangle choke, when Rampage attempted a slam as an escape, Griffin easily blocked it. Griffin held the center of the ring throughout, he worked with *EFFECTIVE *striking and grappling. Effective striking means disabling a knee. Effective grappling means taking superior positions and control on the ground, and protecting against slams (technique winning over strength). Quit crying about it people, Forrest Griffin is the champion because on the 5th, in the octagon he was the superior fighter.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

RVCA said:


> I didn't insult you, I said something along the lines of, "If you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest then you don't know much about how MMA is scored." I don't know much about K-1, and if you told me I did not know much about it I wouldn't take it as an insult. I'm sorry you are sensitive and took it as an insult.
> 
> Now I will insult you though, because you felt the need to neg rep me and call me a moron in the comment. If you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest, then you are an *idiot* and know nothing about how MMA is scored. *Slapshot, YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE IDIOT FOR THINKING RAMPAGE WON THAT FIGHT.*
> 
> I am not going to sugar coat it any more. I'm tired of all of these cry babies. All these people come on here saying "Oh I think Rampage won, Forrest doesn't deserve shit" and I consider all of you idiots. Stop crying. Forrest won, it could be easily scored as 48-46, and most intelligent MMA fans did score it that way. Forrest has the belt, stop crying. If it's too much for you watch the WNBA.


QFT and +rep.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RVCA said:


> I didn't insult you, I said something along the lines of, "If you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest then you don't know much about how MMA is scored." I don't know much about K-1, and if you told me I did not know much about it I wouldn't take it as an insult. I'm sorry you are sensitive and took it as an insult.
> 
> Now I will insult you though, because you felt the need to neg rep me and call me a moron in the comment. If you got nothing close to 48-46 Forrest, then you are an *idiot* and know nothing about how MMA is scored. *Slapshot, YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE IDIOT FOR THINKING RAMPAGE WON THAT FIGHT.*
> 
> I am not going to sugar coat it any more. I'm tired of all of these cry babies. All these people come on here saying "Oh I think Rampage won, Forrest doesn't deserve shit" and I consider all of you idiots. Stop crying. Forrest won, it could be easily scored as 48-46, and most intelligent MMA fans did score it that way. Forrest has the belt, stop crying. If it's too much for you watch the WNBA.


First off most WNBA players Im inclind to beleave would kick your azz so heh you had me ROFL there.

I dont even see anyone really saying Forrest doesn’t deserve it just that it was a close fight and the score cards were messed up but you must be to self involved to read that. :dunno:

Sory budy but you're the one crying you and a few others should have been here to see the post fest when Kimbo won and this is nothing like that.:dunno:
However, I *did* neg rep you because you *are* a moron and you cry in more than one thread about the same thing but supposedly everyone else is whining :confused05: 

I dont see what’s wrong with that but I was nice enough to keep it privet so at least I tried.

What I took exception to you saying (seeing as its to hard for you to understand) was that you made such a sweeping broad statement not that you directed it at me individually and making a statement that broad is a sign of intelligence lower than the average poster here.



+Shogun+ said:


> QFT and +rep.


OK well I did say on average.:thumb02:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

slapshot said:


> First off most WNBA players Im inclind to beleave would kick your azz so heh you had me ROFL there.
> 
> I dont even see anyone really saying Forrest doesn’t deserve it just that it was a close fight and the score cards were messed up but you must be to self involved to read that. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Lol you truly are an idiot man now I know why you had Rampage winning that fight. And I wasn't saying you personally were saying Forrest didn't deserve shit, I was talking about people on here in general, and yes, many people are saying that. 

And telling someone to shut up isn't crying. What are you 10 years old? Ohh I wasn't crying you're crying. Shut the f*ck up man you're a p*ssy. I am not crying I'm personally attacking you for being a moron and thinking Rampage won the fight. Each time you post you sound more retarded. 

And I said watch the WNBA because only pussies watch that stuff for reasons I can't explain. I'm glad I got you to "ROFL" for no apparent reason...lumber jack bitches can kick someone's ass but that doesn't mean tough people watch the sport. The point is pussies watch the WNBA, and you are a p*ssy so you should watch it. 

P.S. I was so happy you were "nice enough" to keep things private and neg rep me calling me a moron. How thoughtful of you.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Lol you truly are an idiot man now I know why you had Rampage winning that fight. And I wasn't saying you personally were saying Forrest didn't deserve shit, I was talking about people on here in general, and yes, many people are saying that.
> 
> And telling someone to shut up isn't crying. What are you 10 years old? Ohh I wasn't crying you're crying. Shut the f*ck up man you're a p*ssy. I am not crying I'm personally attacking you for being a moron and thinking Rampage won the fight. Each time you post you sound more retarded.
> 
> ...


I'd rep you again, but I can't.

Thanks for that negative rep, Slapnuts. Every conversation I've seen you in, you sound like a retard.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Lol you truly are an idiot man now I know why you had Rampage winning that fight. And I wasn't saying you personally were saying Forrest didn't deserve shit, I was talking about people on here in general, and yes, many people are saying that.
> 
> And telling someone to shut up isn't crying. What are you 10 years old? Ohh I wasn't crying you're crying. Shut the f*ck up man you're a p*ssy. I am not crying I'm personally attacking you for being a moron and thinking Rampage won the fight. Each time you post you sound more retarded.
> 
> ...



Personally attacking me? LOL OMG not that! Look ... kid? its gone on a bit too long so Im just going to ignore the nonsense now as you really aren’t saying anything worth debating :dunno:

Have a nice day.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, this conversation is offically over. 

There is never a need for a thread to turn into this, if you can't learn to talk about things without name calling then stop talking to each other. There are members on here that I completely ignore, because I know that I can't have a conversation without it turning ugly. That is what we expect of you as well. 

Like I said, it stops here or I'm going to ban people. 

Now please, go and ENJOY the forum. It really is a place to have fun. :thumbsup:


----------

